

Emacs, the editor of a lifetime [video] - dgellow
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VADudzQGvU8

======
elwell
A better emacs extension lisp? How about this attempt in Clojure:
[https://github.com/hraberg/deuce](https://github.com/hraberg/deuce)

------
RexRollman
Very nice. Thanks for adding this.

